# windows media player



## ALANTHAME (Dec 5, 2004)

good morning
im trying to play a dvd but when ever i press play on windows media player
i get a error code Error ID = 0xC00D116D, Remedy ID = 0x00000000
what is it and how do i fix it 
can someone please help me out thanks


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I would start by installing the Windows Codec Pack From Here

Good Luck
Cowboy


----------

